# Need help with my new tattoo (Phase 4 - New pic 11.07.05)



## reveal (Aug 11, 2005)

I have 8 tattoos and have finally, after 9 years, figured out what I want next. I've never been one to get them because they're "cool." Anyway, I'm having a tough time deciding on an aspect on the new tat. Here's what I'm getting.







This is going on my back with the clan name going across my shoulders and the badge taken up as much space as possible below it. The badge is just going to be a thick outline for now unti I decide if I want to fill it in and, if so, what to fill it in with. The letters will be solid black. Here's my problem: I don't know what font style to get the letters in.

I'm thinking perhaps Old English stlye, but I'm leaning more towards a handwriting/calligraphy style. Any suggestions?


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 11, 2005)

What does it mean?

How about getting a UPC symbol on the back of your neck?


----------



## reveal (Aug 11, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> What does it mean?




My last name is Law and my family emigrated from Scotland to the South (US) in the early 1700's. They were part of the clan MacLaren. "CREAG AN TUIRC" translates into "THE BOAR'S ROCK."



			
				Clan MacLaren Society of North America said:
			
		

> Clan MacLaren has occupied the lands in Balquhidder and Strothearn since the 12th century. The name derived from Labhran (Laurin) of Ardveche who was hereditary Abbot of Achtus in Balquhidder, SCT in the the 13th Century. The MacLarens (or MacLaurins) signed the Ragman's Roll of 1296. In the 14th Century they became Crown tenants without ownership of the land. Apart for Ferguson, MacGregor, and MacNab, the predominant clan was Clan MacLaren.
> 
> The MacLarens were a war-like clan with strong links to the Stewarts of Appin. The Clan fought at Flodden in 1513 and suffered severely at Culloden on the Prince's side in 1746. Sir Walter Scott visit Balquhidder on legal business which the describes in the Introduction to "Rob Roy": in "Redgauntlet" he describes the escape of MacLaren of Invernenty after Culloden.
> 
> ...






			
				der_kluge said:
			
		

> How about getting a UPC symbol on the back of your neck?




Uh, no.


----------



## devilbat (Aug 11, 2005)

> How about getting a UPC symbol on the back of your neck?




Dude, you are jumping the gun.  Tattoo laws clearly state that the two prerequisites for the UPC symbol is a Tazmanina Devil and a Superman logo, in that order.


----------



## Turanil (Aug 11, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I'm thinking perhaps Old English stlye, but I'm leaning more towards a handwriting/calligraphy style. Any suggestions?



I rather suggest a Celtic-like font. Search over the Internet, doswnload at least half a dozen, and choose the one you prefer. I mean: Mac Laren comes from Scotland, so it has Celtic roots...


----------



## reveal (Aug 11, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> I rather suggest a Celtic-like font. Search over the Internet, doswnload at least half a dozen, and choose the one you prefer. I mean: Mac Laren comes from Scotland, so it has Celtic roots...




I'll look into it. Since there are tons of fonts out there, do you have any specifically in mind?


----------



## reveal (Aug 11, 2005)

Here's what I have so far. Which ones do you guys like?


----------



## cuteasaurus (Aug 11, 2005)

I like the 2nd one...def not the last one (seems like it'd be too hard to read)


----------



## Turanil (Aug 11, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Here's what I have so far. Which ones do you guys like?



None of them! Use a true Celtic font, and an elegant one at that, since the tattoo is going to remain on your back for quite some time. Here are two acceptable fonts:






I join a file with the fonts.


----------



## reveal (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks! How about this then?


----------



## ElvishBard (Aug 11, 2005)

The font I suggest you use would be my own personal favorite, webdings   .

On a more serious note, I think it is cool that you are going to show off your family heritage and I hope it comes out well.


----------



## reveal (Aug 11, 2005)

ElvishBard said:
			
		

> On a more serious note, I think it is cool that you are going to show off your family heritage and I hope it comes out well.




I think it will. The shop I'm going to is Big Brain Productions. I've been to other places in town and I didn't like any of them. I like BBP from the first moment I walked in. Just a cool vibe in the air. I'm excited. I'm trying to get an appointment for tomorrow. I'll post a pic when it's done. 

Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## sniffles (Aug 11, 2005)

As a fellow Scottish-American, I applaud you. I like the second font from the top.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 11, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Thanks! How about this then?



 I love it, reveal.

It's so very cool that you are so proud of your family and your heritage.  I have mad respect for that.


----------



## reveal (Aug 11, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> As a fellow Scottish-American, I applaud you. I like the second font from the top.






			
				Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> It's so very cool that you are so proud of your family and your heritage.




I blame my dad. 

I remember being dragged to the National Archives to look up census reports for relatives pre-Civil War. I say dragged because I really didn't want to go. But once I was there, and once he explained who my ancestors were and what they did, I was hooked.

There's no way to describe the feeling you get when you're in Manassass, at the bottom of a hill, and looking out at where one of your relatives charged from.

Or being in Gettysburg in the same spot your uncle's division stood right before they charged into battle. It's awesome.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 11, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Here's what I have so far. Which ones do you guys like?




I like # 4 best, then #3.


----------



## Harmon (Aug 12, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> How about getting a UPC symbol on the back of your neck?




Does the government require that we get that yet?


----------



## Wyn A'rienh (Aug 12, 2005)

I really like 3 and 4 out of the ones you posted, Reveal.

And hey, I have nine tattoos and have just recently decided, after 7 years, what my next one will be.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 12, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Here's what I have so far. Which ones do you guys like?




The third or the fourth one.

I also have Scottish roots. From the clan Gordon for one. Don't recall right off-hand the other....


----------



## reveal (Aug 15, 2005)

I just got back from the parlor. It hurt like hell but it was worth it. 

It's just an outline right now but, in a month, I'll get the badge colored in, as well as shade in the MacLaren letters, and I'll get my tartan put somewhere.

Here's the pic; stop staring at my love handles.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 15, 2005)

Man, that's pretty kewl!! It looks good, even if it is an "outline" right now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 15, 2005)

Wow! Looks great!


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 15, 2005)

I thought it was supposed to be Tuirc, not Turic?



   Just kidding!  Looks good!


----------



## Psionicist (Aug 15, 2005)

Looks nice. Personally I think it's really cool with tattoos extending from the back to the neck, like this: 









			
				reveal said:
			
		

> Here's the pic; stop staring at my love handles.




You asked for the Obligatory Simpsons Quote (tm). 



> _Scully tests Homer's reflexes. It takes quite a while before Homerfeels the pain and says "Oww."
> 
> Later, with wires attached to him, Homer runs on a treadmill in naughtbut his underwear. Mulder and Scully watch._
> 
> ...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 15, 2005)

Psionicist: Pic's too dark. Can't see the tats.


----------



## reveal (Aug 15, 2005)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> Looks nice. Personally I think it's really cool with tattoos extending from the back to the neck, like this:




That's a nice one. But I work for a law firm and I don't want any tats I can't cover. 



			
				Homer Simpson said:
			
		

> Woo-hoo! Look at that blubber fly!


----------



## Psionicist (Aug 15, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Psionicist: Pic's too dark. Can't see the tats.




Try the photos here: http://www.webdiosa.com/2005/01/here-it-is-people-sean-penn-mystic.htm

I uploaded one of the photos to my own server to save the sites bandwidth, because it's a little slow.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 15, 2005)

So far that looks awesome Reveal


----------



## The Shaman (Aug 15, 2005)

You do know that that's Gaelic for, "Kick me!" right?


----------



## Turanil (Aug 15, 2005)

This thread must be archived!

I am glad to see that the "Mac Laren" tattoo has got the right font/letters. It would have been a miss with the one presented in the first post.


----------



## reveal (Aug 15, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> This thread must be archived!
> 
> I am glad to see that the "Mac Laren" tattoo has got the right font/letters. It would have been a miss with the one presented in the first post.




I don't think my naked back deserves to be archived.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 15, 2005)

Looking very nice! Which of the artists at Big Brain is doing the work?


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 15, 2005)

Now you need another one below it that says F1 -- http://community.webshots.com/photo/62123282/62123571gMeBTk

Family history is cool.  My wife has all kinds of cool family history.  She's a direct descendent of Betsy Ross, for example (leaving aside that whether or not Betsy Ross actually made the flag or not is disputed).  She also has geneologies that tie into the old royal families of Sweden and Denmark.

Me, my family apparently immigrated to Georgia when it was a penal colony (I still have a number of second and third cousins and whatnot in Georgia--not that I know any of them.)  We're not actually too keen to investigating their background.  

And as for Scottish heritage, I've got a fair amount of Galloway and Campbell ancestors.  But lets face it; I'm a Euro-mutt.


----------



## reveal (Aug 15, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Looking very nice! Which of the artists at Big Brain is doing the work?




Jason. I wish they had pictures of their artists on their site.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 16, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Now you need another one below it that says F1 -- http://community.webshots.com/photo/62123282/62123571gMeBTk
> 
> Family history is cool.  My wife has all kinds of cool family history.  She's a direct descendent of Betsy Ross, for example (leaving aside that whether or not Betsy Ross actually made the flag or not is disputed).  She also has geneologies that tie into the old royal families of Sweden and Denmark.
> 
> ...




I have a friend of mine who says he's a direct descendant of Richard Speight, the man who made sure we had the Bill of Rights added to the Constitution and wouldn't sign it until they were added. Hence why North Carolina was known as the "hold out state" with regards to the signing of the Constitution. 

And it seems his family is really keen on a lot of the sons being named Richard. And his last name is a deviation of "Speight" and spelled a bit differently.

I, on the other hand, don't know of any notorious ancestors like that... Bummer.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I don't think my naked back deserves to be archived.





You're just ashamed of the love handles....


----------



## reveal (Aug 16, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You're just ashamed of the love handles....




Actually, I am a bit. I stopped working out about a year ago and they've only gotten bigger. I need to get back in the gym.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Actually, I am a bit. I stopped working out about a year ago and they've only gotten bigger. I need to get back in the gym.




Beats having the "beer gut" so big that, if you were female, people would be asking when you were due....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 16, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Beats having the "beer gut" so big that, if you were female, people would be asking when you were due....



cripe.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 29, 2005)

You been back to the parlor to get it filled in yet?


----------



## reveal (Aug 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You been back to the parlor to get it filled in yet?




Not yet. It's only been 2 weeks. You can't go back for at least 3 weeks, to give it time to heal. Next weekend I'll be in Denver, so I'm looking to make an appointment for the week after.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 29, 2005)

Okay. After all said and done you'll have to post back and with pics.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You been back to the parlor to get it filled in yet?




Depends on if it's healed enough for the guy to finish the job...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Depends on if it's healed enough for the guy to finish the job...



Yup, like Reveal said.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Aug 30, 2005)

JD had the right idea, but the wrong car...

http://www.f1racing.net/en/photolarge.php?photoID=50555&catID=10

Now _that_ would make a great MacLaren tatoo.

Congrats reveal, it looks great!

-Dave


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 30, 2005)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> Now _that_ would make a great MacLaren tatoo.



An F1 racing car?!


----------



## DaveStebbins (Aug 31, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> An F1 racing car?!



But of course! What better way to show your great taste (since reveal didn't look less filling in that picture) than with the pinnacle of motorsports?

OK, technically it's a McLaren and not a MacLaren, but that's close enough, right?    Especially since they are by far the quickest team in racing right now.

-Dave


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 31, 2005)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> OK, technically it's a McLaren and not a MacLaren, but that's close enough, right?    Especially since they are by far the quickest team in racing right now.



  Yeesh!


----------



## nakia (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice work, reveal!


----------



## DaveStebbins (Sep 1, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeesh!



Now, if reveal's clan name was Toyota...

 

-Dave


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 1, 2005)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> Now, if reveal's clan name was Toyota...
> 
> 
> 
> -Dave



You and my dad need to hook up at F1 World Cup racing some time!


----------



## reveal (Sep 19, 2005)

Not done yet. 

After 2 hours of work, you can see what has happened. The belt on the outside is still in the process of getting filled in. That's a LOT of black, so it takes a while. I go back in a month to continue. Not sure if it'll get done then. But it's looking good.

Oh, and it's shiny because of the coat of Neosporin on it.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 19, 2005)

That's. So. Freaking. Sweet.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Sep 19, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> After 2 hours of work, you can see what has happened. The belt on the outside is still in the process of getting filled in. That's a LOT of black, so it takes a while. I go back in a month to continue. Not sure if it'll get done then. But it's looking good.




Man, that had to hurt like a... well, something I can't say on ENWorld. Mine only needed about 30 minutes of filling in with color, and I remember it burned like nothing I've ever felt before. Still, it felt good once it was done, but I don't know that I could have put up with it for 2 hours, knowing that it still would need more work. 

But it's looking great! Can't wait to see the final pictures!


----------



## nakia (Sep 19, 2005)

You only sat for two hours?  Wuss.  

I'm kidding, of course.  It looks like it's shaping up nicely.  Which one of the artists at the shop is working on it (I'm looking at their web site).


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 19, 2005)

Totally awesome reveal. It looks great so far. Just curious: how is this bad boy going to cost you once its done. I ask 'cause I'm considering getting an oriental dragon done on my back.


----------



## reveal (Sep 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Totally awesome reveal. It looks great so far. Just curious: how is this bad boy going to cost you once its done. I ask 'cause I'm considering getting an oriental dragon done on my back.




It's $100/hour. So far it's cost $400. The artist cut me a break and only charged me for two hours instead of three the first sitting.

If I had to guess, at least another $400 since I think it will take at least another 4 hours to finish. Good art ain't cheap.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 19, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> It's $100/hour. So far it's cost $400. The artist cut me a break and only charged me for two hours instead of three the first sitting.
> 
> If I had to guess, at least another $400 since I think it will take at least another 4 hours to finish. Good art ain't cheap.



Wow. It is worth it when you get the right person for the job. I'm looking forward to getting mine done, but I may have to settle for a couple of smaller ones for now.


----------



## reveal (Oct 26, 2005)

Phase 3 is complete. Next we start the color. I am attaching a picture of how it will look when colored in. The badge I had inked on is the original design while the picture attached is the more modern official version. I like the original design better but I like the new versions colors. In 2 weeks, November 6, I go back in. I'm excited to start the real colors and not just black.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 26, 2005)

Cool!   

That'll look so wickedly awesome!!!


----------



## Teflon Billy (Oct 26, 2005)

So Far, so good Reveal

That's an awful lot of solid black color though. Hope it doesn't marble on you


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 27, 2005)

Wicked cool, Reveal!


----------



## Turanil (Oct 27, 2005)

Sorry to tell you that, but I foeresee a problem with the "Creag An Tuirc" letters. They will almost completely disappear when black is applied everywhere. However, you can go around the problem if you leave a 1 centimeter white margin all around them. Later, the margin and letters can be filled with yellow color.

Also, so much black in the main logo will almost hide from sight the Mac Laren letters above. As such, I suggest to fill them in red. 

I suggest not putting black everywhere. Is it not possible to fill the head (in logo's center) with a different color? Light blue should look good.


----------



## reveal (Oct 27, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Sorry to tell you that, but I foeresee a problem with the "Creag An Tuirc" letters. They will almost completely disappear when black is applied everywhere. However, you can go around the problem if you leave a 1 centimeter white margin all around them. Later, the margin and letters can be filled with yellow color.
> 
> Also, so much black in the main logo will almost hide from sight the Mac Laren letters above. As such, I suggest to fill them in red.
> 
> I suggest not putting black everywhere. Is it not possible to fill the head (in logo's center) with a different color? Light blue should look good.




There is a gap around the letters and it will stay. MacLaren will be filled in with the same gold color as "Creag An Tuirc." Not sure about the lion yet.


----------



## Belen (Oct 27, 2005)

I am a member of the Clan Grant, subclan Allen.  Soooo....do we have any feuds?


----------



## reveal (Oct 27, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> I am a member of the Clan Grant, subclan Allen.  Soooo....do we have any feuds?




My clan was allied with the MacDonald clan and my wife has a wee bit of Campbell blood in her. We fight all the time.


----------



## Rel (Oct 27, 2005)

So...where did those fingernail scratches on your lower back come from?


----------



## reveal (Oct 27, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> So...where did those fingernail scratches on your lower back come from?




Those are actually marks from the chair I was sitting in. I have pretty fair skin. Slut.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 28, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> I am a member of the Clan Grant, subclan Allen.  Soooo....do we have any feuds?




I'm a member of Clan Gordon. Not sure of any feuds....   

I don't recall the other clan that my grandfather was part of but I do wear the Gordon tartan as part of some of my costuming as part of my Scottish side...


----------



## reveal (Nov 8, 2005)

The color has started! The lion in the middle looks fantastic. I love the shading of black in it much better than solid black. And, no, there is no red in the lion; my skin is still red from the work. Only the tongue and part of the rope beneath it have red in it. Next we start the greens and yellows.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 8, 2005)

The shading looks great! Makes the lion have this "sleek" look.


----------

